# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  درباره تغییرات سایت نظر بدین

## dr_g

با سلام به همه دوستان
به نظر من تغییرات اساسی سایت چندان جالب نیست.درسته که یه سری امکانات جدید اضافه شده ولی من همون محیط ساده تر قدیمی رو بیشتر دوست داشتم.اخه خیلی بهش عادت کرده بویم..............
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## mohsengrisly

عزیز دل اش کشک خالته 
بخوری پاته نخوری پاته 
پس بهتره باهاش کیف کنی البته ایراد خیلی داره مثلا بعضی قسمتها فارسی نیست و کلی جاها  هم  حروف جابجا نشون داده میشه اما خب اگر چند تا تم مختلف داشته باشه و این اشکالات هم بر طرف بشه  
بد نیست 
به نظر من باید این انتخاب رو می گذاشتند که از محیط  جدید استفاده بشه یا همون کلاسیک قدیم 
مثل اکثر سایتها 
اما بی خیال خوبه بابا پیشرفتو حال کن

----------


## jk

آقا زحمت کشید .... سایت برنامه نویس بی نظیر بود حالا با این تغییر پوسته نمونه شد.

----------


## hadi2345

با سلام .
خوبه .................. ولی قبلی بهتر بود .

----------


## بابک زواری

قشنگی زیاد مطرح نیست فقط ظاهر رو نبینید بذارید امکاناتش فعال بشه اونوقت حاضر نمیشید یک لحظه هم با قبلیه کار کنید

----------


## بابک زواری

امکاناتش بی نظیره 
جستجوی عالی و . . . 
دوستان عزیز اصلا نگران نباشند تا یک مدت دیگه شاهد استفاده بسیار بسیار بهینه و خوب برای همه خواهیم بود

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

منم فعلا  قبلیه رو انتخاب می کنم تا هفته دیگه ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## Babak-Aghili

تا اطلاع ثانوی که قبلیه بهتر بود ....

البته Skin برای این راحت تر پیدا میشه ....

----------


## PalizeSoftware

بین سایت قبلی و جدید من قبلی رو بیشتر می‌پسندم.نه اینکه عادت کرده باشم. ملموس‌تر بود.
تا ببینیم این چی از آب درمیاد.

----------


## بابک زواری

> منم فعلا  قبلیه رو انتخاب می کنم تا هفته دیگه ببینیم چی میشه


مگر شما به قبلیه دسترسی دارید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## PalizeSoftware

بابک خان مچ یه نفر رو گرفت.
به ما هم بگید قضیه از چه قراره.

----------


## M-Gheibi

سلام
دوستان عزیز سایت فعلی (VB) به دلیل آزمایشی بودن مسلما خالی از اشکال نیست و امیدواریم با کمک دوستان مشکلات به سرعت حل شوند. یه مدت کار داره ولی همونطور که آقای زواری فرمودند امکانات vBulletin قابل مقایسه با PHPBB نیست. پس کمی تحمل کنید.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

هر دو قشنگ هستند ولی قبلی بهتر بود
(البته نه از لحاظ ظاهری بلکه کارایی )

----------


## حامد مصافی

سلام
دوستان عزیز اینها یک اسکین یا پوسته نیستند که به این راحتی عوض بشن

صفحاتی به زبان php هستند که باید در سرور قرار بگیرند تا وظیفه کار با دیتابیس و نمایش اونو به عهده بگیرن
ولی به نظر من باید به این سادگی این کار انجام می گرفت

درسته که vBulletin با phpbb همخوانی زیادی داره و تقریباً شبیه اونه ولی شکلاتی هم داره
مثلاً در تاپیک هایی که برای موضوعات هم در هر انجمن در نظر گرفته شده دیگه لینک ها کار نی کنه
اگه به کسی قبلاً لینک صفحه ای از این سایت رو داده باشین دیگه نمی تونه اون رو پیدا کنه


ولی در کجموع vBulletin  خیلی بهتر از phpbb هستش

----------


## M-Gheibi

موردی که BlackDal عزیز اشاره کرد پیش از این مورد بررسی قرار گرفته بود که قابل حل است. همونطور که عرض کردم مشکلات احتمالی به تدریج رفع می شوند.

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
اینجانب نیز قبلی رو ترجیح میدم ,  امکاناتش هم کم نبود یا بهتر بگم نیاز های منو که برطرف می کرد.

----------


## @AM!R!

همیشه تنوع لازمه
پس خوبه
فقط سریعتر لینکهای ناکجا آباد رو حذف کنید

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

عالیه
پیشزفت رو به جلو.........
اگه این مشکلات بر طرف بشه همون طور که آقای زواری گفتند حتی نمیشه یک دقیقه با فروم قبلی کار کرد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یکی از مشکلات اساسی که در فوروم قبلی داشتیم کار نکردن درست بخش جستجوی سایت بود. بهمین دلیل وقتی کسی نتیجه مورد نظر را یافت نمیکرد مجددا اقدام به بازکردن تاپیک میکرد، نتیجه این بود که گاهی اوقات یک سوال بیست باز در زمانهای مختلف مطرح میشد، در حالی که قبلا چند بار پاسخ داده شده بود.

با استفاده از سیستم جستجوی کنونی شما در کمترین زمان مطالب مورد نظر را یافت خواهید کرد و سریعتر به نتیجه خواهید رسید.

----------


## mhaeri

با سلام به همه 
بنده هم همون سایت قبلی رو از هر نظر انتخاب میکنم
به نظر کار با این Layout  اصلا خوشایند نیست
جناب کرامتی همون قبلی

----------


## mahdi_sh

سلام 

آقا تو این سایت جدید چطوری می شه دانلود کرد؟

یعنی کسی که فایلی رو upload کرده باشه ما چطوری می تونیم دانلودش کنیم ؟

مرسی

مهدی شهابی پور

----------


## mehrzad007

آقای کرامتی منظور از انقلاب برنامه نویس همین بود؟ یا اتفاق هایی دیگه ای هم قراره بیفته؟

----------


## dr_g

سلام
زیر همون تاپیکی که نوشته لینک فایل ضمیمه اون هم هستش.با یه کلیک می توونی دانلودش کنی

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این سیستم جدید فقط پایه تغییرات است.

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
من در فروم هایی که با vBulletin نوشته شدن تاریخ شمسی ندیدم وسه همین نتونستم ننویسم ; تاریخ برنامه نویس هم میلادی شد یا بر می گرده ؟

----------


## 3nitro

همین طور که معایبش رو می گید از خوبی هاش هم بگید . مثلا جستجوی سایت بی نظیر شده .انگار میدونه داری دنبال چی میگردی ، همون رو واست میاره . سرعت کار از قبل بیشتر شده .
اما من چند نکته رو فهرست وار می نویسم ( البته فقط برای یادآوری چون میدونم مدیر و دیگر عزیزان دارن تلاش می کنند این مشکلات برطرف بشه) .

1- تمپ سایت چندان چنگی به دل نمی زند .
2- ترجمه فارسی بعضی قسمت ها مشکل دارد .
3- هنوز کلی جملات انگلیسی یافت می شود.(یا حتی تاریخ)
4- آواتار ، rank ها و میزان سوابق هر کس به درستی مشخص نیست زیرا اکثرا Senior هستند .
5- لینکهای زیادی به تاپیک ها وجود دارد که دیگر الان وجود ندارند . زیرا همگی viewtopic.php هستند .
6- بیشترین حجم مجاز برای آپلود 40 کیلوبایت است که مقدار بسیار کمی است .

اما از ظواهر بگذریم در کل خیلی خوب شده و جنبه حرفه ای تری به خودش گرفته .

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

من که اصلا خوشم نیومد

----------


## mohsengrisly

از تغیرات سایت خیلی ممنونم اما نمیشه ایراد هاش زودی بر طرف بشه 
چند تا فایل زمینه شده می خواستم که دیگه نیست 
می خواستم برای یکی از دوستان هم یه فایل زمینه تاپیک کنم که نمیشه مدیریت پیوست ها کار نمی کنه چرا 
خواستم پیام خصوصی بدم نشد 
خلاصه این که سایت کامل خوبیده ها 
ببخشید اماهر طوری خواستم به گوش یکی مدیران سایت برسونم نشد
ارسال پیام هم کار نکرد  
خلاصه یکی زحمت بکشه مشکل ما رو حل کنه واین پست مارو هم حذف  
هدف اطلاع بود که خب. حیف فضا که بخواد الکی پر بشه 
کیلو کیلو جمع گردد  .وانگهی گیگا شود 
در اخر از تلاشهای شما و زحمات همه دوستان ممنونم 
خداییش از امکانات جدیدش هم نمیشه همینطوری گذشت

----------


## حامد مصافی

آقای کرامتی شما که فکر نمی کنید همه با IE و ویندوز کار می کنن
به نظر من phpbb بهتره

----------


## titbasoft

برای اینکه من هم توی این feedback کاربران شرکت کرده باشم. 
مهمترین چیزی که واقعا باید بیشترین نیرو روش گزاشته بشه interface فروم جدیده. چون واقعا با قبلی قابل مقایسه نیست. به نظر من که قبلی بهترین بود. اصلا skin اش به نام اسکینه phpbb توی خیلی از فروم ها معروف شده بود. تمام اینها به علت سادگی ، سبکی رنگ های کاملا هارمونیکس و ... بود

در ضمن یه مشکل دیگه هست : ی به ی تبدیل نمی شه توی قبلی این اتفاق میافتاد. فکر کنم در search ها مشکل ساز بشه.

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

> مگر شما به قبلیه دسترسی دارید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه اینکه دسترسی دارم بلکه در حال حاظر به نظرم سایت قبلی بهتر بود و منتظر تغییرات گفته شده هستم تا شاید نظرم برگردد

----------


## mr_esmaily

> برای اینکه من هم توی این feedback کاربران شرکت کرده باشم. 
> مهمترین چیزی که واقعا باید بیشترین نیرو روش گزاشته بشه interface فروم جدیده. چون واقعا با قبلی قابل مقایسه نیست. به نظر من که قبلی بهترین بود. اصلا skin اش به نام اسکینه phpbb توی خیلی از فروم ها معروف شده بود. تمام اینها به علت سادگی ، سبکی رنگ های کاملا هارمونیکس و ... بود
> .


 با این که این بحث اصلاً جاش اینجا نیست ولی موافقم.

----------


## someCoder

در زمینه این حرف ی هم همین بس که من چون توی سایت قبلی توی اسمم "ی" داشت توی این سایت نتونستم login  کنم! و مجبور شدم یک اکانت جدید درست کنم!

----------


## Taha_u

تا اینجا که به نظر من قبلیه بهتر بوده اما...
چشم امید به بهتر شدن این یکی داریم (که البته وقتی استید میگن میشه حتماً یه چیزی میدونن که میگن دیگه)
ان شا ا...


و یه فکری هم برای این تاپیکی که آقای مداح با زحمت زیاد اونو تهیه کرده بودم بکنین بد نیس!
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=18609

----------


## oxygenws

تمامی مشکلاتی که دوستان تا الان مطرح کردند، قابل حل می باشد و اکثرشون به زودی حل می شن....

مطمئن باشید، این سیستم، از سیستم قبلی بسیار حرفه ای تر طراحی شده و بستر مناسبی برای توسعه های آتی برنامه نویس می باشد. انقلاب، یک شبه به نتیجه نمی رسه :)

----------


## بابک زواری

امروز صحبتی برای نزدیک تر کردن هر دو محیط انجام شد 
هنوز مشکلاتی هست و در نهایت برطرف میشه 
میدونیم لینکها کار نمیکنن و دانلود ها مشکل داره اما با یاری شما به اون آرمانهای طراحی شده خواهیم رسید که بتونیم این سایت رو از لحاظ بار علمی به بالاترین حد برسونیم و شما بیشترین استفاده رو خواهید برد بعد از درست شدن مقالات بسیاری آماده شده که در اختیار همه قرار خواهد گرفت

----------


## kia1349

به نظز من که خیلی خوبه باید منتظر نتیجه کار بود
مهمتر اینکه این تغییرات با تمام دردسرهایی که داره صرفا برای کاربری راحت تر تمام دوستان است
راستی حاج مهدی ما که از مرخصی برگشته ایم هر کاری ارجاع کنید با جون دل لبیک میگیم

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

والله من که قسمت اعظم علاقم رو به سایت از دست دادم.

----------

